# 1966 GTO Power Steering Fluid



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Guys
i peplace the power steering hoses on my GTO 1966
Can someone told me what kind of Power Steering Fluid i must use for fill up 
Thanks
Carsten


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Any good brand of PS FL for GM would work, 
or an ATF Type A will also work.


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

thank you :grin2:


----------

